# More pics of newborns with eyes open



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just had a pritty crappy litter and two had an eye open, shame as they were the bigger two as well, just my luck with the foxes reasontly. Its something genetic and working on breeding it out but thought id take a pic of them and post them here.
There born with them open then after a day or two the close up, they end up blind in those eyes if not culled.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh wow!  Thanks for the heads up about something like this; and that you can only catch it right off, or they close up again. Hope it works out soon. Real shame it was the two biggest.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That is very unfortunate, I hope you can successfully breed it out though. Thanks for the heads up, I'm sure this will be valuable to other breeders, as well as myself.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know something like this can happen...
Thank you for posting this information, from now on, I'm going to check my litters more thoroughly, right after they are born. Poor babies 
I hope that it won't be carried further and there will be no more pups like those in yours litters.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

never had it in the siamese just the foxes, not had it pop up too often but i still keep an eye out for it (pun not intended lol)


----------

